# Homemade chocolate donuts, anyone?



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

First, let me just say I'm so sorry for doing this to you guys, but Oh.My.God. These can only be incredible.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yw-FSUEc8Pc[/ame]


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

I am not even going to click on it.  He has an incredible, easy chocolate mousse recipe, too, darn it.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2015)

Y'all should be ashamed of yourselves!!! *scurries off to find actual recipes*


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, susie, you made me post it:  http://www.instructables.com/id/4-minute-Chocolate-Mousse/

Instructables are a bit of a pain b/c it hard to figure out what the steps are, just look at the top.

It does take longer than 4 ms, but you can probably tell from the ingredient list how good it will be.  This is probably my *go-to* recipe when I want to impress people w/my dessert skills at dinner parties, I do always end up giving them the recipe and telling them how easy it is, though.


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

I want to try his recipe for scrambled eggs and lox. Simple, yet unique with the creme fraiche.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/malt-chocolate-doughnuts-51162000 

Just for you, Susie.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh. My. Goodness. Divine.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 26, 2015)

How did you know that I've been researching homemade deep-fried donuts (the filled kind) for the past few weeks, and also doing some reading on using a wok to deep-fry like Gordon does in the video? Seriously- I really have! Uncanny! I haven't made any yet, though, but seeing him do it in the video you just posted is giving me courage. I've never made deep-fried donuts before, but I've made a few batches of some pretty decent baked ones- not filled- but just plain and chocolate. Thanks for sharing!


IrishLass


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

Haha. Your scones and clotted cream brought me down this road.


----------



## Relle (Jul 26, 2015)

Lovely doughnuts, too much trouble for me with the proving and waiting, proving and waiting.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2015)

I make homemade bread, so I am used to proving and waiting.  And I LOVE doughnuts!!! :-D

Oh, and my revenge...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I518W4EWQMw[/ame]


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

All I could think of when I watched this was "Mmm, yummy, can he just make them FOR me though?" 

I make donuts the cheater way using canned biscuits. Let me find a video (I do make my own icing from confectioners sugar though!)

Ok, found one. This is pretty much what I do! 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAyaaIvAhtQ[/ame]


----------



## not_ally (Jul 26, 2015)

For the lazy woman, Krispy Kreme original glazed are a life saver.  Obviously best to buy when the "hot donuts now" sign is on, but they are still pretty good for a couple of days w/exactly 8 secs in the mv.  Not that I have made it a subject of study, or anything, though


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 26, 2015)

You know that YMMV means "your mileage may vary" it should also be "your microwave may vary" mine is perfect at 13 seconds. It's the lazy person test...


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 26, 2015)

not_ally said:


> For the lazy woman, Krispy Kreme original glazed are a life saver.  Obviously best to buy when the "hot donuts now" sign is on, but they are still pretty good for a couple of days w/exactly 8 secs in the mv.  Not that I have made it a subject of study, or anything, though



Get out of here with that Krispy Kreme crap, you tease. The closest one to me is an hour and a half away... :cry:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I pity you with all my heart, Lizard


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 27, 2015)

You know what the worst part is? I don't even live in that small of a town given the surrounding areas. It's a town of 100,000. When I first got here in July 2012, the only places to shop were the two Walmarts. It's getting better, but we don't even have national chain grocery stores like Kroger. We have the Walmart Marketplace and Country Mart. Oh, and the little bitty Aldi they recently put in. <sigh>


----------



## Susie (Jul 27, 2015)

We had this marvelous Shipley Donut place where I grew up.  It was right down the road.   And my micro takes 10 seconds to perfectly re-heat.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh you EBIL, EBIL ppl! Nowwww I gotta do da donuts...ya'll just aint right..nope, nope, nope.

@Susie: We still have a Shipley's..but it isn't what it used to be sadly  The one I grew up with was a restaurant/donut shop..the guy that owned it was named 'Blue' and he made the most mouthwatering steaks and burgers on the planet, then the goodies..oh my  *sigh*


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

J, I am an oldie, you have to tell me what EBIL means. Lizard, you might need to move to somewhere that gives you access to ultrapasteurized cream and KK original glazed.  OK, JK in terms of the moving,  but you seem like me, I can sense how frustrating it must be to not get the right, hard to find ingredients. I wish you lived next door so that we could share stuff.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2015)

B, its Evil... lol but said in a cute voice.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 27, 2015)

LOL Yup, it's 'evil' ...think of a chipmunk saying it hahahaha


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 27, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I make donuts the cheater way using canned biscuits. Let me find a video (I do make my own icing from confectioners sugar though!)


 
Galaxy, I saw in the video you posted that she specifies to get plain, regular canned biscuits, i.e., not the flakey, buttery kind with all the layers..........but......(sorry, I'm going to have to go a little bit EBIL on y'all here, please forgive me), but I got to thinking......I bet you might actually be able to make a version of the famous Cronut with the buttery/flakey kind of packaged biscuit dough, or packaged croissant dough!

For those that don't know, a Cronut is a cross between a donut and a croissant, invented by a chef named Dominique Ansel at the Dominique Ansel Bakery in New York City. 

Anyway, here is one of my favorite youtube chefs (he's very humorous and always makes me laugh) making them in the first video, and then frying them and eating them in the second video. If you don't want to go to the trouble of making laminated dough as he does in the first video, just go to the store and buy some canned flakey biscuit dough, or croissant dough and follow his instructions in the second video. I don't know for sure, but it sounds like it just might work (at least in theory)! 

Part 1:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIjz-KtpHEQ[/ame]

Part 2:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SqBeTD5CZk[/ame]


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2015)

I already tried those canned big flaky biscuits!! It doesnt work well b/c the flaky layers peel/split apart while cooking and you get these thin not-donut-donuts... You might have better luck though if you pinch down the edges of each of the biscuits (so you smoosh all the layers together) so it doesnt split apart. I'll have to watch that video later maybe he explains how to do it perfect!

You guys are suuuch enablers. I'm gonna hit up publix and try this.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 27, 2015)

My aunt Mary used to have a diner in Maine, where all the food was homemade, including the donuts. When we would visit her, we'd stay in her apartment over the diner, and in the morning, she'd let me sit at the counter and order anything I wanted. I was the happiest kid in the world having chocolate milk and chocolate donuts for breakfast! And when she'd come to visit us, she'd always make donuts with my mom....and knit me a pair of mittens and sox to go skating. I can still taste those donuts, no store bought donut can compare. I can't make donuts......I live alone.....do you know what would happen??? LOL But thanks for bringing back the memories. :grin:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> My aunt Mary used to have a diner in Maine, where all the food was homemade, including the donuts. When we would visit her, we'd stay in her apartment over the diner, and in the morning, she'd let me sit at the counter and order anything I wanted. . :grin:



OMG, Navigator, you were the luckiest kid in the world!  I can just imagine the feeling of unlimited freedom and grownuped-ness ordering.


----------



## Jstar (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok, I'll see ya'lls Ebil, and raise you 2 Ebils

http://www.laurainthekitchen.com/recipes/boston-cream-donuts-/

Btw, this woman loves to cook, and she has the recipes right below the videos..I have made the cinnamon rolls, and they are to DIE for..I now want to make the pumpkin cookies....well pretty much everything she has on the site I want to make {except the squid/calamri...ick}


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 28, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Ok, I'll see ya'lls Ebil, and raise you 2 Ebils
> 
> http://www.laurainthekitchen.com/recipes/boston-cream-donuts-/
> 
> Btw, this woman loves to cook, and she has the recipes right below the videos..I have made the cinnamon rolls, and they are to DIE for..I now want to make the pumpkin cookies....well pretty much everything she has on the site I want to make {except the squid/calamri...ick}


 
Ooh! The stakes are getting higher! lol I adore Laura Vitale! She's another one of my favorite cooks to watch on Youtube. 



IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2015)

All these new chefs I have never heard of to go and check out recipes! So exciting! Although I despise Gordon Ramsay. Every time I see his arrogant face, I want to punch him. Regardless of how good his recipes are. 

Yotam Ottolenghi is one of my favourite chefs and he has some really interesting recipes. His take on brownies here is fantastic

http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/tahini-and-halva-brownies-shop


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 28, 2015)

not_ally said:


> OMG, Navigator, you were the luckiest kid in the world!  I can just imagine the feeling of unlimited freedom and grownuped-ness ordering.



Yes, I thought I'd found heaven, right there in Mary's Diner!



Saponista said:


> All these new chefs I have never heard of to go and check out recipes! So exciting! Although I despise Gordon Ramsay. Every time I see his arrogant face, I want to punch him. Regardless of how good his recipes are.
> 
> Yotam Ottolenghi is one of my favourite chefs and he has some really interesting recipes. His take on brownies here is fantastic
> 
> http://www.ottolenghi.co.uk/tahini-and-halva-brownies-shop



I recently bought Ottolenghi's book "Jerusalem". Haven't had time to try any of the recipes yet, but it's a joy just to read. OMG, those brownies have me salivating.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 28, 2015)

I have an unhealthy obsession with British/Scottish accents so I would be lying if I listened to the actual words he was saying as opposed to just listening to him   (you can imagine what it was like for me when I lived in London some years back...)


----------



## Jstar (Jul 28, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> Ooh! The stakes are getting higher! lol I adore Laura Vitale! She's another one of my favorite cooks to watch on Youtube



Yup, me too  And I dont usually buy cookbooks {we have tons at my moms} but Im seriously thinking of buying hers..shes got tons of recipes on youtube, and my lappy is running out of room from downloading them hahaha


----------



## Saponista (Jul 28, 2015)

My husband took me to eat in the kitchen of his restaurant for my 30th birthday navigator. It was such a wonderful experience watching the chefs work and the food was out of this world!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't like eating out that much, but going to a really good place, where the food is amazing and the details are perfect, that is just a mega-sensory delighting experience.  Good hubby


----------

